# Pesky Pigeon Paramours



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey all, first time posting in Pest Control. 

Long story short, I have pigeons. They seem to prefer my house to any of my neighbors' for whatever reason...possibly since my roof is a great deal higher (full 3 story home with a steep pitched roof). 

I end up with a fully clogged rain gutter on the north side several times a year (sticks, twigs, but mostly what I suspect to be pigeon poo). The droppings also end up landing in my yard, and after our last snow melted away this week, there is quite a 'pile'. I live 3 blocks from the shore of Lake Superior so you'd think I'd have seagull issues, but they don't usually land on our roof. Maybe because it's a pigeon hang-out. 

The biggest issue is getting up on the roof. It is WAY up there, ladder access only, and steep. I can't see any obvious nests, and there is only one dormer and both sides look clean. Mostly I just see em sitting on the roofline. 

I've tried the plastic owls and actually caught a pigeon assaulting it (looked suspiciously like it was 'having it's way' with it). Hilarious but still a bummer. 

Do those ultrasonic repellents work at all? Any other ideas besides sitting up there with a pellet gun (I've considered it)?

Thanks for ANY insight at all...

Andy


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.bird-x.com/stainless-steel-spikes-products-39.php?page_id=67


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

I was hoping not to go that route...I'd have to run them the length of my roof peak (35 feet). Not crazy about how that would look, but if it comes down to it....


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I've seen people use fishing line over a pool area and that seems to work. Also hanging old cd's in trees or in your case the eavestroughs but still use the fishing line.

I think you would just need 3 or 4 lines above the area in question


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

The fishing line might be worth a shot. Not sure what to do at this point...I guess we will see how many try to roost this year. Darn pigeons and their voluminous poo. 

Thanks for the ideas!

Andy


----------

